#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  > Строим храмы и ступы >  > > >  >  >  Принцииальные схемы молитвеных барабанов

## Иргит

В Туве построено 64 ступы и всего два молитвенных  барабана. Думаю что барабаны  несут большую практическую пользу. Хочу летом построить пару барабанов в Кызыле. 

У кого есть схемы черчежы как их делать? Именно техническая часть. Буду при много благодарен.

----------


## Ersh

Вот тут человек пишет, как можно сделать барабан своими руками:
http://tibetanaltar.blogspot.com/200...gineering.html

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.03.2010), Артем Тараненко (19.03.2010), Иван Петров (19.03.2010), Иргит (19.03.2010), Марина В (19.06.2010)

----------


## Иргит

Ооо классно! Мне и голову бы не пришло. спасибо. Надо будет сохранить  :Smilie:

----------


## Иргит

Кто знает технику работы с металом (сделать объёмные буквы)

----------


## Иргит

На картине входная дверь одного из монастырей Гомана (южная Индия). Вдел там много замечательных вещей. 

Очень заинтересовала техника работы с металом. Как это делают?

----------


## Ersh

http://www.bronza.com/articles/

http://www.kukkolos.com/work2.html

----------

Иргит (23.03.2010), Марина В (19.06.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Кто знает технику работы с металом (сделать объёмные буквы)


Проще всего чеканить из медного или латунного листа. Будет не столь прочно, как отливка, зато делать гораздо дешевле. И работа с листом позволяет изгибать его по диаметру барабана.

----------

Иргит (23.03.2010), Марина В (19.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Может быть это будет полезно

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (23.05.2010), Майя П (24.05.2010)

----------


## Denli

А может проще в Непале заказать? Тут целые фабрики под это заточены...

----------


## Топпер

Если в Непале, то скорее всего, растаможивать придётся. А это очень не маленькие деньги.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А может проще в Непале заказать? Тут целые фабрики под это заточены...


Заказать-то можно. Но ты видел подвеску на шее, в которой 1 800 000 мантр?  :Smilie:

----------


## Йоши

http://www.tibet-shop.ru/index.php?page=good&id=1468 - я так думаю - все гораздо проще...

к тому же - сделать сам барабан - несложно с любой бочки, насадив его на подшипники и обмотав металлическим листом с гравированными символами молитвы - гравировка и чеканка - проще литья - если что.. хотя в принципе отлить тоже можно, но надо знать технологию и сначала немало потрудиться над изготовлением формы для литья..

самое простое - пенополистироловая форма - которую формуют землей (спец.смесь литейная) и потом туда отливают - так называемое литье по одноразовым моделям. Впрочем если надо - несложно снять слепок с модели - из двух опок. чтобы можно было таким образом тиражировать. Хотя конечно стоимость бронзы или латуни - гораздо более того же чугуна... - впрочем можно делать пустотелую отливку.

----------


## Майя П

Видела как то оч старые фотографии барабанов: как пропеллеры.... . Хотелось бы воспроизвести: никто не знает: сильно шумят? как ветряки?

----------

